# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  УПП для Казахстана 1.3.6.6 + Технологическая платформа 8.2.19.90 (old team)

## yenivey

Поммогите найти  УПП для Казахстана 1.3.6.6  +  Технологическая платформа 8.2.19.90, заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.2.19.90 от 11.03.2014*

RePack технологической платформы для Windows (установка, не требует лечения):

скачать // зеркало

----------

yenivey (05.05.2014)

----------


## DEL

1111111111111111111111

----------

